# 2018 Tiguan SEL Premium - Rain Sensing Wipers Not Working



## ahealey74 (Sep 12, 2017)

I purchased my brand new 2018 SEL Premium about 3 weeks ago and noticed during the first rain that the wipers were not activating automatically. The option is enabled in the car settings and the stalk is set to the correct position / sensitivity, but they simply will not operate automatically. As an aside, when I deselect the auto option the intermittent function works just fine. I had it in to my dealer today and they spent some time on the phone with VW today diagnosing the problem. According to my advisor they are "starting out" by replacing the stalk (parts on order). Of all the places to start this seemed odd to me - I would have suspected the rain sensor or software program. Anyone else have similar experiences or thoughts? Apart from this relatively minor issue I am loving my new Tiguan. Thanks in advance.


----------



## tlak77 (Apr 29, 2015)

I would not be supprised VW have installed incorrect sensor on the winsheild as what appears they did for SEL which should have autoheadlights function at in does not.
I think we all should have 8U0955559 B/C which detect light+rain+humidity and not 8U0955559 which detects humitity only.
The humidity only sensor is only used by automatic climat control system in VW cars, other sensor is used to suport Auto headlights and Auto wipers as well.


----------



## ahealey74 (Sep 12, 2017)

My auto headlights work just fine (including the auto high beams).


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

I've had this issue on my 2016. It intermittently worked... to the point when it was not working I left the car running at the dealership for them to diagnose the problem properly
Had to get a new sensor

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------

